# AiO richtig Einstellen?



## fukuwastaken (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir letztens die EK Waterblocks 280 DRGB AiO gekauft und ein paar mal gelesen man muss die Lüfter oder so mindestens auf 80% stellen sonst kann sie irgendwie kaputt gehen? Hab sie jetzt einfach auf den Einstellungen laufen die von anfang an eingestellt waren.

Danke für die hilfe schonmal im vorraus

LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2022)

Die Lüfter kannste völlig beliebig einstellen. Das "schlimmste" was passieren kann ist dass du sie so weit runterregelst dass sie stehn bleiben (falls die Regelung das überhaupt erlaubt) - kaputt machen kannste da definitiv nichts. 

Natürlich sollte man die Lüfter nicht so arg drosseln dass die Wassertemperatur über 50°C steigt (dann geht auch noch nichts kaputt aber besonders günstig für Pumpe, Schläuche usw. ists dann halt nicht mehr), aber einen Mindestwert ab dem Lüfter irgendwie Schaden nehmen würden gibt es nicht.


----------



## fukuwastaken (10. Januar 2022)

Alles klar dann werd ich sie erstmal so lassen wie sie ist danke dir


----------



## h0hiro (18. Januar 2022)

Ich würde das Thema hier gerne kidnappen, da ich kein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen möchte.

Ich habe eine Arcic Freezer 2 360 AIO.
(die jeztzt dank Icarus auch richtig läuft)

Die AIO hat nur einen Anschluß am CPU Kühler. von dort aus geht dann das Kabel zu den 3 Fans.

Also wird ja die Pumpe zusammen mit den Lüftern gesteuert,
Ich traue mich jetzt nicht die Leistung dieses Ports "Smart" regeln zu lassen, da ich Angst habe, dass dies auch die Leistung der Pumpe beinträchtigt. Das System ist jetzt natürlich recht laut und bläst wie Hupe, da die 3 vorderen Lüfter am Radiator volle Möhre laufen.

Die optimale Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich die Anschaffung eines Kabelbaums für die 3 Fans vorne und dann nur die Pumpe auf dem "Pumpenport" laufen zu lassen.

Oder kann ich die AIO so einfach runter regelln lassen, ohne das etwas passiert?
Die Bedienungsanleitung spricht nur von den Lüftern. Daraus wird das auch nicht wirklich ersichtlich:








						ARCTIC Fan Settings in UEFI - User Manual
					

Get your ARCTIC Fan Settings in UEFI user manual. Detailed explanation with coloured schematics, photos, animations and videos.




					support.arctic.de


----------



## Buchseite (19. Januar 2022)

Wie man in der Anleitung nachvollziehen kann. Sind ja 4 verschiedene Betriebsszenarien dargestellt.
Diese Anleitung von Arctic hatte ich so noch nicht gesehen. Habe die 420 er Rev.3 und die 360 er Rev2 aber schon über einem Jahr in Betrieb.
Was ich damals bei mir feststellen konnte,  dass eine Gigabyte Utility Software die Steuerung von der Arctic AIO irgendwie beeinflußt hatte , und so die Drehzahl was niedrig ausfiel . Deswegen habe ich sie entfernt. Haben sie vielleicht heute gefixt. Stelle meine Kurven übrigens über das BIOS ein.


----------



## martin_1988at (26. Februar 2022)

Ich hätte auch ein Frage zur AIO Pumpe? Ich gehört, dass man die Pumpe immer mit 100 Prozent Leistung betreiben soll, da diese sonst kaputt wird. Andere sagen, dass man eine Mindestdrehzahl nicht unterschreiten sollte. Was stimmt den nun?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ein Frage zur AIO Pumpe? Ich gehört, dass man die Pumpe immer mit 100 Prozent Leistung betreiben soll, da diese sonst kaputt wird. Andere sagen, dass man eine Mindestdrehzahl nicht unterschreiten sollte. Was stimmt den nun?


Es gibt (sehr günstige) Modelle die man bei 100% laufen lassen soll weil sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind gedrosselt zu laufen (und dadurch schlimmstenfalls kaputtgehen) und es gibt andere Modelle bei denen es gar kein Problem ist.


----------



## martin_1988at (26. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt (sehr günstige) Modelle die man bei 100% laufen lassen soll weil sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind gedrosselt zu laufen (und dadurch schlimmstenfalls kaputtgehen) und es gibt andere Modelle bei denen es gar kein Problem ist.


Ok, ich habe eine MSI CoreLiquid MAG 280R. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass eine höhere Drehzahl die Pumpe schneller verschleißen lässt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass eine höhere Drehzahl die Pumpe schneller verschleißen lässt.


Der Verschleiß von guten (!) Wasserkühlungspumpen ist auch bei Nenndrehzahl vernachlässigbar klein. Die Dinger laufen in aller Regel locker 10+ Jahre.
Bei den billigen AiO-Teilen ist das natürlich was anderes aber die erreichen diese Lebenszeit auch unabhängig von der Drehzahl sowieso nicht.


----------



## martin_1988at (26. Februar 2022)

Die Frage ist, was versteht man unter einer guten AiO? Ich habe die Pumpendrehzahl wie im Screensho ersichtlich eingestellt. Kann ich das so lassen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was versteht man unter einer guten AiO?


AiOs, die keine billig-OEM-Asetek Pumpe verwenden und nicht Aluminium und Kupfer im gleichen Kreislauf mischen beispielsweise. Die größeren "Eisbär" AiOs sind da ein Beispiel.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, die anderen AiOs sind deswegen nicht per se schlecht - man darf da nur nicht erwarten dass die viele Jahre lang funktionieren und dabei noch super regelbar sind usw.

Bei WaKüs gilt eigentlich man machts entweder richtig (mindestens eine sehr gute AiO oder eben eine Customkühlung) so dass man zig Jahre Ruhe hat oder man kühle eben mit Luftkühlern die auch praktisch ewig halten. Das "dazwischen", zwar AiO aber alles so billig wie möglich, ist die schlechteste Wahl.


Ob die Regelung der Pumpe für deine Anwendung sinnvoll ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## martin_1988at (26. Februar 2022)

Was ist das Problem bei Aluminium und Kupfer?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2022)

Vermeidung galvanischer Korrosion
					

Vermeiden Sie galvanische Korrosion in Flüssigkeitskühlschlaufen - Tipps zur Auswahl der richtigen Materialien für Ihre Anwendung.




					de.boydcorp.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

Aluminium und Kupfer haben verschiedene elektrochemische Potentiale (ein Metall ist "edler"/"unedler" als das andere). Wenn die leitend miteinander verbunden werden entsteht ein elektrochemisches Element und Korrosion.

Das kann man vermeiden indem man nur ein Material verwendet (also nur Alu oder nur Kupfer) oder man kann es stark verlangsamen durch Korrosionsschutzmittel. Letzteres ist die billige aber nicht dauerfeste Lösung.


----------



## martin_1988at (26. Februar 2022)

Werden die Kühlungen nicht mit einer nichtleitenden Flüssigkeit (destilliertes Wasser) befüllt? Das sollte die Oxidation doch verhindern bzw. stark verlangsamen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2022)

Die Kühlungen sind gefüllt mit einer Mischung aus entionisiertem Wasser und Glykol (und ggf. weiteren Kleinstbestandteilen die der Hersteller nicht verrät). Das ist der einzige Grund, warum Kombinationen aus Kupferbodenplatte und Aluminiumradiator überhaupt länger als 3 Tage funktionieren. Aber auch das hat keinen Leitwert von Null und der Korrosionsschutz ist endlich so dass sich hier über die Jahre Korrosionsprodukte und Ablagerungen bilden die erst  die Kühlleistung verschlechtern und mittelfristig zum Totalausfall führen. Das ist natürlich so dimensioniert dass es nach der Garantiezeit passiert. 

Es ist eben der Spagat den man im günstigen Segment gehen muss:
Alles aus Kupfer bauen und ne gute Pumpe verwenden hält ewig aber ist zu teuer. Alles aus günstigem Aluminium bauen hält auch ist aber nicht leistungsfähig genug (da Alu die Wärme schlechter leitet) - also gibts den Kunstgriff Boden aus Kupfer, Radi aus Alu und Korrosionsschutz ohne Ende dass es eine Zeitlang mitmacht - und eine Massenwarepumpe die auch nur so lange halten muss.


----------



## valandil (28. Februar 2022)

Ich weiß nicht warum manche User immer auf dem Alu+Kupfer Thema rumreiten, aber es ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt wie man beides in einem Kühlkreislauf richtig verwendet. In euren Heizungen wird auch Kupfer mit Alu verbaut, wie oft tauscht ihr da die Flüssigkeit? 

Hier mal was aus einem Forum dass sich damit wirklich befasst:


			Kupfer und Aluminium - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
		


Und Nein, es ist nicht nach 3 Tagen alles korrodiert wenn man keinen Schutz benutzt. 
Und Nein, man braucht nicht "ohne Ende Korrosionsschutz dass es eine Zeitlang mitmacht", das sind ein paar Milliliter...  

Wie sollte es sonst möglich sein dass einer der günstigsten Anbieter, Arctic, 6 Jahre Garantie gibt? Haben die so viel Kohle dass sie es sich leisten können alle 2 Jahre die AiO auszutauschen?


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Februar 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pumpendrehzahl wie im Screensho ersichtlich eingestellt. Kann ich das so lassen?


Warum möchest du die Pumpe überhaupt regeln? Die maßgeblich Lautstärke werden wohl die Lüfter erzeugen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> In euren Heizungen wird auch Kupfer mit Alu verbaut, wie oft tauscht ihr da die Flüssigkeit?


Ganz sicher nicht. Da ist passiviertes Kupfer und Gusseisen/Stahl drin, der Restsauerstoff im Wasser wird im Magnetit gebunden.




valandil schrieb:


> das sind ein paar Milliliter..


Das sind in solchen AiOs meist über 10% Glykolanteil.



valandil schrieb:


> Wie sollte es sonst möglich sein dass einer der günstigsten Anbieter, Arctic, 6 Jahre Garantie gibt? Haben die so viel Kohle dass sie es sich leisten können alle 2 Jahre die AiO auszutauschen?


Nein, die berechnen ein paar Prozent Ausfälle (von denen nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt gemeldet wird) in die Rentabilitätsrechnung ein. 

Wie gesagt bei den meisten passiert ja nix, zumindest keine Totalausfälle. Wenn du einer der paar Prozent bist wo's knallt haste halt Pech gehabt. Wie Raff zum Beispiel.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2022)

Neben Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf gibt es anscheint auch ein Problem mit den billig Radiatoren die in solchen AIOs verbaut werden. Ich stehe immer noch dazu... die Eisbäere ist für mich immer noch die beste, weil hier Teile aus dem custom Wakü Bereich verbaut werden und die Radiatoren keine billige ALU Radiatoren sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P78rWfSHIXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Februar 2022)

Wenn das tatsächlich ein akutes Problem wäre, würde PCGH wohl kaum übliche AIOs so gut bewerten und mit Kauf-Tipps versehen.
Eine Eisbär 240 ist bei maximalen Einstellungen keine 3°K (etwa 5%) besser als ein Brocken 3, laut PCGH Test, dafür aber mehr als drei Mal so laut und mehr als 2x so teuer. Die kann man also nur der Bauform wegen kaufen, nicht wegen der Leistung.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2022)

Es geht nicht um die Kühlleistung, sondern dass die Kühler einem chemischen Prozess ausgesetzt sind. Die Kühlflüssigkeit dämmt es nur ein, kann es aber nicht gänzlich verhindern. Eine custom Wakü hält nicht nur 5-6 Jahre, wie manche AIOs mit einem Alu Radiator, sondern ein Leben lang. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass alles jederzeit ausgetauscht werden kann und in dieser Hinsicht gibt es mit einer Alphacool AIO auch alles was verbaut ist auch einzeln zum Austauschen zu kaufen.

Bezüglich der Kühlleistung würde ich mich auch nicht auf bestimmte AIOs festsetzen.

Um Luftkühler geht es in diesem Thema auch nicht und ich sehe eine AIO auch eher aus optischen Aspekt und nicht ob sie besser kühlen würde. Denn die Radiatoren dazu sind nicht groß genug und können daher, auch wenn es sich ums selbe Prinzip handelt, nicht einem custom Loop gleichkommen. Aus optischen Aspekt deshalb, weil nichts verdeckt oder zugebaut wird und alles jederzeit erreichbar ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich ein akutes Problem wäre


Das behauptet ja keiner. Man muss eben nur erwähnen dass AiOs in aller Regel nunmal nicht zig Jahre halten - und ein Schaden schlimmstenfalls die Resthardware mit killen kann wie bei Raff damals. Wenn man dann wie du richtig schreibst noch bedenkt dass gute Luftkühler ähnliche Kühlleistungen erreichen für deutlich kleinere Preise und die ewig halten (das einzige was sterben kann ist das Lüfterlager und den Lüfter kann man einfach tauschen) gibt es kaum noch gute Argumente für günstige AiOs. Deswegen habe ich die persönliche Einstellung entweder gute Luftkühlung oder eben Custom Wasser - aber keine günstigen AiOs.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2022)

Ich musste mal im Rechner meiner Tochter den Frontlüfter austauschen, weil dieser defekt war. Hätte nur das Lüfterkabel davon aufs Mainboard einstecken müssen. Aber da war kein drankommen, weil sich dieser unterhalb des fetten K2 Alpenföhn Kühler befand. Grafikkarte kurz ausstrecken, hätte auch gereicht. Aber das ging auch nicht, weil die Verriegelung dazu durch den CPU-Kühler nicht erreichbar war.

Habe alles möglich versucht, am Ende musste ich dann doch den CPU-Kühler kurz ausbauen. 
Damals habe ich mir eine AIO gewünscht, denn damit hätte ich dieses Problem nicht gehabt.

Der CPU-Kühler was sie verbaut hat, ist natürlich sehr gut und reicht auch für ihren 9700K Prozessor vollkommen aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2022)

Ja, der Platz ist ein verbleibender Vorteil der AiOs, der technische Vorteil ist die Abwärme genau dahin zu schaffen wo man sie gut loswerden kann, LuKüs verteilens halt zum Großteil im Case. Aber da würde (bzw habe^^) ich auch eine "echte" Wakü bevorzugen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2022)

Weis, ich... daher habe ich auch eine echte Wakü, weil ich so nur Radiatoren verbaut habe und meine Drehzahl der Lüfter sich nur auf dessen Radiatoren beziehen. Ich sehe halt nur manche Beiträge, wo manche User dem Glauben nahe sind, mit Wasser (AIO) besser als mit Luftkühlung kühlen zu können. In meinem Fall geht es auch mehr als nur die Kühlleistung, Silent und Optik spielen bei mir auch eine Rolle.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2022)

Das wird aber auch von vielen Seiten so vermittelt. 
Die Hersteller freut es doch, machen sie noch mehr Gewinn.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das behauptet ja keiner. Man muss eben nur erwähnen dass AiOs in aller Regel nunmal nicht zig Jahre halten - und ein Schaden schlimmstenfalls die Resthardware mit killen kann wie bei Raff damals.


Es kommt eben auf die Darstellungsweise an. Es macht eben schnell den Eindruck, als seien die Dinger unbrauchbar, wenn in solchen Threads gleich der Teufel an die Wand gemalt wird und Grundsatzdiskussionen geführt werden.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man dann wie du richtig schreibst noch bedenkt dass gute Luftkühler ähnliche Kühlleistungen erreichen für deutlich kleinere Preise und die ewig halten (das einzige was sterben kann ist das Lüfterlager und den Lüfter kann man einfach tauschen) gibt es kaum noch gute Argumente für günstige AiOs. Deswegen habe ich die persönliche Einstellung entweder gute Luftkühlung oder eben Custom Wasser - aber keine günstigen AiOs.


Da sind wir wieder bei der Darstellungsweise. Was ist denn "günstig" in diesem Zusammenhang? Die Arctics kosten weniger als die meisten RGB Bomber, sind aber gleichzeitig die besten Produkte am Markt. Gleichzeitig sind viele teurere Modelle im Endeffekt der gleiche, günstige OEM "Plunder", mit ein paar optischen "Aufbesserungen" und manchmal sogar oder häufig gepaart mit schlechten Lüftern. Da einfach von günstig zu sprechen ist zu ungenau.


----------



## Eyren (28. Februar 2022)

Nun Alk hat es aus meiner Sicht in mehreren seiner Postings sehr ausführlich und sachlich erklärt. Völlig ohne Übertreibung. Da spricht doch nix gegen. Grundsatzdiskussionen entstehen mittlerweile im 3 thread durch den Heizungsvergleich, weil die Ach so pösen Marketing Menschen uns alle nur anlügen. 

Aluminium und Kupfer in einem Kreislauf hat einfach ein größeres Gefahrenpotenzial als nur eines der beiden. Das heißt nicht das jede WaKü oder AIO sich in 3 Wochen zersetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass warum Alu nicht in den Kreislauf gehört:








						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 GAMING OC WATERFORCE WB - Wenn Aluminium den Kühlkreislauf (zer)stört | Investigativ | igor´sLAB
					

Aus gegebenem Anlass muss ich nun sogar noch einen dritten Teil zu meinen Wasserkreislauf-Ermittlungen nachschieben. Er wird leider zeigen, was passiert, wenn man (ohne es zu wissen) einen Aluminium…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Tod nach wenigen Monaten.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das soll keine Übertreibung sein und solche Extremfälle sind sicher nicht die Regel, es soll nur zeigen dass ein Al-Cu-Mischbetrieb grundsätzlich problematisch ist, auch mit Korrosionsschutz.



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Vermischen von Aluminium mit Kupfer und Messing in einem Kreislauf ist hingegen kontraproduktiv, denn die Löcher in der Oxidschicht wird es nun einmal IMMER geben. Wenn schon Aluminium, dann bitte auch alles aus Aluminium oder gar nichts! Da helfen auch keine teuren Anti-Korrosiva, wenn es später sogar zu Silikatreaktionen samt Schleim kommt. Hier ist also erst einmal der Hersteller gefragt. Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich musste mal im Rechner meiner Tochter den Frontlüfter austauschen, weil dieser defekt war. Hätte nur das Lüfterkabel davon aufs Mainboard einstecken müssen. Aber da war kein drankommen, weil sich dieser unterhalb des fetten K2 Alpenföhn Kühler befand.


So oft kommt das ja nicht vor und bei einer integrierten Lüftersteuerung hast du das Problem mit den Steckplätzen am Mainboard eh nicht.
Ich baue mir jedenfalls keine AIO mehr ein -- einfach zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## martin_1988at (1. März 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum möchest du die Pumpe überhaupt regeln? Die maßgeblich Lautstärke werden wohl die Lüfter erzeugen.


Nein, die Pumpe wird bei maximaller Drehzahl sehr laut. Dieser hohe Ton nervt ziemlich. Die Lüfter stören mich weniger.


----------

